# The Swine!!!



## DiabeticDave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Swine Flu Update*

I called the Swine Flu hotline ? all I got was crackling

I heard that the first symptom is that you come out in rashers.

Another is that you get the trotts.

But, I woke up with pig tails this morning ... Should I be worried?

The doctor asked me how long I'd had the symptoms of Swine Flu. I siad it must have been about a Weeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

Apparently my mate's got Swine Flu, I think he's just telling porkies, though.

The only known cure for Swine Flu in humans has been found to be the liberal application of oinkment.

I hear there's now a sine flu as well. Someone on the news was going off on a tangent about it.

This little piggy went to market, 
This little piggy stayed at home, 
This little piggy had roast beef, 
This little piggy had none. 
And this little piggy had influenza A virus subtype hemagglutinin protein 1 neuraminidase protein 1

Swine flu, however, is not a problem for the pigs because they're all going to be cured anyway. 

News Flash .... this just in. The world's religious leaders have issued a joint declaration that the Swine Flu pandemic is the start of
the aporkalypse.

Swine flu has now mixed with bird flu.  Scientists say they will find a cure when pigs fly.

I just heard on the news that, "Swine Flu could potentially be a threat to every single person in the world". Well it?s a good thing I?m married then, isn?t it?

This is not a time for panic. It is no pig deal. It is a mild hamademic, don't believe the spam you're getting.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 5, 2009)

Classic Dave !! I'm still laughing lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

Dave, those are great! Thnaks for posting them!


----------



## Mojo (Jul 8, 2009)

** WARNING ** If you receive an email from your local health authority stating that you will contract swine flu from tinned pork, please ignore, this is spam.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

Mojo said:


> ** WARNING ** If you receive an email from your local health authority stating that you will contract swine flu from tinned pork, please ignore, this is spam.



{chuckle!}


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

pmsl nice 1 dave


----------

